# Surface agitation with Metricide



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

hey guys... i've got a quick question for you plant enthusiasts... 
I dose my 77 planted tank with metricide for the CO2 requirement. I was wondering if it matters that the spray bar off my eheim filter creates ripples along the surface of the tank. 

I know that if was was injecting gas CO2 into the tank then this would actually help the gas dissipate from the tank because of the surface agitation. 

My question is does the surface agitation have the same effect when dosing a liquid supplement like metricide or excel?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Surface agitation is fine with Metricide (as it has no significant affect on the carbon source). 

I also try to create laminar flow along the surface while injecting pressurized CO2 so as to minimize surface film. The key here is to minimize the agitation while maximizing surface water movement.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response Stuart! Very helpful


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

In a non-CO2 injected tank, you would want to create as much rippling as you can to maximize the air/water interface surface area. This would have the effect of utilizing all of the O2/CO2 available from the air. Metricide is an oxidizer, so will consume O2.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

noted wheels, thank you


----------

